# Great Idea



## NYBev

This would look so good going up the stairs.


----------



## Katsch

Really a nice idea


----------



## baglady1104

Love it!


----------



## somnus

I live in a bungalow...no stairs. lol very nice thought!


----------



## Sewinglady68

Very nice! I had pictures of my children on the wall going up the stairs in our first house, a Cape Cod....always loved it!


----------



## Alto53

I love that!!


----------



## NanaMc

I love it!


----------



## Hazel Anne

Cute idea.


----------



## jobailey

Clever idea!


----------



## nancyannin

Or in a hallway. What a great idea. Wish I was artistic.


----------



## liz morris

I take it it's a family tree Good idea, yes.


----------



## Knit4Ever39

What a great idea!!!! I am making a copy to give to my grandchild who could probably do it! I love it. Thank you.


----------



## Joan H

nancyannin said:


> Or in a hallway. What a great idea. Wish I was artistic.


I have seen the tree before, it comes in pieces as a wall stick on, do some looking on internet and you should be able to find it.


----------



## Palenque1978

I, also, love it!


----------



## JoRae

That is so neat. Am sending the picture to sis in law. That is right up her ally. She can even paint the mural. Thank you.


----------



## Frannyward

Fantastic idea. I love it.


----------



## vershi

That is a great idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast

Very nice idea.. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## barbarafletcher

This is so beautiful....I love it...I have no stairs but will think how to utilise one...&#128521;


----------



## Roses and cats

A really neat idea.


----------



## NYBev

Joan H said:


> I have seen the tree before, it comes in pieces as a wall stick on, do some looking on internet and you should be able to find it.


I thought it had to be painted on - which lets me out. But a stick- on! Hmmm. Have to give that some thought.


----------



## NYBev

Joan H said:


> I have seen the tree before, it comes in pieces as a wall stick on, do some looking on internet and you should be able to find it.


I thought it had to be painted on - which lets me out. But a stick- on! Hmmm. Have to give that some thought.


----------



## mickey's mom

Looks very nice!


----------



## Evie RM

I have seen smaller versions of this. This one is a great idea for displaying a large amount of family pictures. It looks great.


----------



## norita willadsen

Neat idea.


----------



## Lucille103

Joan H said:


> I have seen the tree before, it comes in pieces as a wall stick on, do some looking on internet and you should be able to find it.


What a good idea.


----------



## WendyMargaret

Great idea. Too busy for my house but I can easily see it in a larger home.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Lovely artwork and photos. A different way to display them.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

That is beautiful!


----------



## JeanneE

I don't think you have to have stairs. Would look great in a den/tv room with other family memorabilia.


----------



## whitetail

I love that it


----------



## joycevv

Cool!


----------



## Amieploszewski

I would love this for my house, is there a pattern or stencil for it


----------



## jhamika

How can I order tree


----------



## st1tch

It's a nice idea but a bit busy, I think I'd end up falling down the stairs because I'd be too busy looking at it all.


----------

